

Swarm Cyber-Shaming in Science Fiction - steve_g
http://www.fantasticalandrewfox.com/2013/06/20/burn-the-witch-swarm-cyber-shaming-in-science-fiction/

======
tptacek
Not being a sci-fi fan, and going immediately to the original sources instead
of wading through this (very) long editorial, what I see is this:

1\. Major sci-fi zine runs article suggesting that Barbie is the epitome of a
"nice" girl because of her perfect good looks and demeanor and "sweater
fillers" (ick).

2\. The expected online protests occur.

3\. Major sci-fi zine runs an issue with a half-naked bikini-clad "warrior" on
the cover.

4\. The expected online protests occur.

5\. Major sci-fi zine runs a followup in which its aggrieved authors compare
protesters to "liberal fascists" and approvingly quote Sean Hannity.

6\. The expected online protests occur.

7\. This article, on "swarm shaming", which now looks somewhat disingenuous in
context.

------
spindritf
Just like people doing marketing are learning that Facebook likes have little
to no impact on the bottom line, we will soon learn that symmetrically cyber
shaming is largely just a result of bored people browsing "outrage porn" on
tumblr or reddit and a facet of general slacktivism that means little and can
usually be safely ignored.

Large companies will always have to avoid controversy but I really hope that
everyone else will, thanks in no small part to the Internet, be able to reach
their audience and live without carefully policing every line of text in a
desperate attempt not to offend the most oppressed minority -- loud people.

Vast majority of those will not be your customers anyway. They simply like to
feel righteous without having to leave the house.

